# Redfish pizza



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Yesterday managed a limit of trout and one nice redfish. I vacuum sealed the trout fillets for Christmas gifts to friends and neighbors and saved the Redfish for dinner. 
Recipe:
1 Redfish on half shell
Picante sauce/or tomato paste
sliced jalepeno thin
sliced white onion
pepperoni slices
grated mixed mexican cheese

Rub the fillet down with olive oil, season with garlic powder, red pepper, black pepper, dash of salt or all seasoning. Top with above ingredients, cheese over the top last. Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Place on rack with some foil underneath to catch any drippings for 25 minutes.
See before and after photos. Pretty darn good.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

SOB!!!! That looks fabulous


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Turned my stomach until I clicked on the pic that looks real good


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Same here, man thatâ€™s definitely different. Iâ€™m gonna have to try that. Lol


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Wowed - Excellent Idea. I be tempted to eat the crust. lol


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Very tasty!

We tried it this evening....definitely on the list for future meals.

Sometimes you have to get creative with the olâ€™ saltwater armadillo 

Thanks!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man... no offense OP, but I have a hard time just looking at the pic!


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

Aka: redfish Acapulco


----------



## dlpollard1 (Apr 19, 2017)

I am trying this!! Looks fantastic


----------



## PoppyBruce (Jun 11, 2020)

Wow, This looks too tasty. I will make this, I want to ask you that what company oven did you use to make pizza? My oven is not working properly and I have seen Reecoupons is offering Father's day coupons, where the huge sale is on Omega oven.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh man, that looks great! I have to admit it didn’t sound good reading your post, but the pics look amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------

